
Show HN: Statuspage – A Lumen package for monitoring a Laravel or Lumen app - timvdalen
https://github.com/code-orange/statuspage
======
timvdalen
Hi HN, I built Statuspage because I wanted to make a status page for our
Odyssey product[1]. The goal was to keep as much of the functionality of
performing status checks and rendering a status page within the package as
possible, while allowing for maximum flexibility in writing custom status
checks for your specific application.

I'd be very happy to accept pull requests with new status checks!

[1]:
[https://status.odysseyattribution.co/](https://status.odysseyattribution.co/)

